# Some of my pictures of Yucatan, Mexico.



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Valladolid*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Valladolid*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Thanks!

*More Uxmal*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Kabah*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Continued from above*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Sayil*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice pictures!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Thanks!

*Chichen Itza*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Kabah*

Me by building to get sense of scale, image was taken by my father










*Xlapak*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Merida*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Continued from above*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ticul*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Merida*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oxkintok*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Ticul*









My image.


----------

